# purple flowered weed



## Nancy_in_GA (Oct 20, 2004)

Any ideas on this low growing weed? I hope these pictures are good enough. They were taken in July. We live in NE Georgia.

This one shows the bottom leaves that always grow almost flat on the ground:

http://home.earthlink.net/~nlyons545/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/p2.jpg

This one shows a little more detail on the top part:

http://home.earthlink.net/~nlyons545/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/p1.jpg

Nancy


----------



## Dirtslinger (Feb 10, 2007)

We don't have it here, but it will likely be in the Aster family if you have a wildflower book handy.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

could it be chicory?


----------



## Nancy_in_GA (Oct 20, 2004)

Thanks for pointing me in a direction. I've now looked at many images of chicory and I don't think that's quite it, because of the way the flower is set in the middle of a cluster of leaves, but maybe I haven't seen the right pictures yet. Now skimming through the Aster family.

Will let you know if I come up with something. Thank you


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

it does resemble an aster. they generally bloom in the fall.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Are the stems square or round?


----------



## Nancy_in_GA (Oct 20, 2004)

Sorry, I can't remember about the stems. Not having much luck with the Aster family, either. It's not a common aster, so I thought I'd skim through the Aster family, but it's a pretty large family. 

Maybe it's best to wait 'til they come out again this spring and get a better picture.

Thanks


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

It's not Chickory. I am sure of that, because I grow chickory.
Robin Plantain?


----------



## Lynne (May 10, 2002)

could be
http://www.ct-botanical-society.org/galleries/erigeronpulc.html


----------



## Wildcrofthollow (Apr 20, 2005)

i had to laugh when i saw what you had posted. This little plant gave me fits with identification for years. For a very long time it was in my lexicon as "purple flowering dipweed" because i couldn't find it in any of the books. Last year my wife and i went to a botanical garden which has a very extensive library. DW sat down on the floor with about 10 books and went through them picture by picture and finally found it. It is "elephant's foot" Elephantopus is the genus. there are several species in the genus and it looks like you have Elephantopus carolinianus. Look it up, I'm pretty sure that is what you have.


----------



## Nancy_in_GA (Oct 20, 2004)

Wildcrofthollow said:


> It is "elephant's foot" Elephantopus is the genus. there are several species in the genus and it looks like you have Elephantopus carolinianus. Look it up, I'm pretty sure that is what you have.


Yes, that's it! Thank you Wildcrofthollow.


----------

